# Entropion?



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

We have a 13 week standard poodle who is very teary in just one eye. Could this be entropion?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

OliviaNoodle said:


> We have a 13 week standard poodle who is very teary in just one eye. Could this be entropion?


I do not know, but my Bella has an eye problem and I give her drops 3 times a day for the last 5 years. A medication and artificial tears.l Her eyes do not run, they get a thick mucus in them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Short answer is that your vet could tell you, long answer is excessive tearing can have a few causes from inward growing lashes, infection, injury and yes entropian but again it's best to have your vet look at your pup


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Standards usually don't tear like that. You should take him to the Vet .


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

We are taking her to the vet on Tuesday. We had a check up 2.5 weeks ago, where the vet checked for entropion and she said that wasn't it. She gave us antibiotic eye drops. But maybe it wasn't developed when we went?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That looks uncomfortable and definitely not normal, glad to hear you're on top of it and have already checked with your vet. Let us know what happens after your next vet visit, good luck.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It looks like something is wrong, not sure if its entropion. If you can find an ACVO board certified ophthalmologist to do an eye exam that would be ideal. Distichiasis would be another issue I'd be considering.


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

We just saw the vet. She said it definitely is entropion and showed me how the eyelashes roll inward and agitate the eye. For now they gave me artificial tears ointment ($6). They gave me an estimate for the surgery. The surgery itself will cost $110. Not too bad. They said if she can wait while using artificial tears for a few weeks, we can get both the surgery and spaying done simultaneously. She is 13 weeks now.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you intending to spay her so young? It is really better to spay a Spoo (or any large breed dog) after the growth plates have closed or close to it at about a year old.......I don't think you want to wait that long with her eye! You might want to read up on early spaying ................then decide.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

OliviaNoodle said:


> We just saw the vet. She said it definitely is entropion and showed me how the eyelashes roll inward and agitate the eye. For now they gave me artificial tears ointment ($6). They gave me an estimate for the surgery. The surgery itself will cost $110. Not too bad. They said if she can wait while using artificial tears for a few weeks, we can get both the surgery and spaying done simultaneously. She is 13 weeks now.


Wow. That's not bad at all for entropion surgery! It can be very expensive! If it were me, I'd still have a board certified ophthalmologist take a look. I also would want to hold off more than a few weeks on the spay.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Wow. That's not bad at all for entropion surgery! It can be very expensive! If it were me, I'd still have a board certified ophthalmologist take a look. I also would want to hold off more than a few weeks on the spay.



That does seem extraordinarily low cost for the surgery.
And I agree with you about the ophthalmologist - I have a friend whose Shih Tzu had the surgery twice by the regular Vet without success. They were about to give the regular Vet a third try when I talked them into seeing a Specialist instead. When they had the consultation they asked the doctor "what are the chances of the surgery not being successful", and she stared at them a long time, like she didn't know what to say, and then finally said "zero, done correctly, there is no chance of it not being successful ". It was.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't know where you are located, but that seems like an extremely low price for the surgery.... Is that just the surgical cost? Are there other charges for blood work, anesthesia, etc. 

Also, as far as spaying, if your girl is 13 weeks now and they are asking you to wait a "few" weeks" to spay it would seem like you would be getting your girl spayed at around 4 months (16 weeks)?? Please do some research on VERY early spay pros and cons so you can make an informed decision. Your vet should be willing to discuss this with you. I have 2 Standard bitches and both were spayed just after going through their first heats to allow for bone/joint development.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes I would be extremely cautious of who you choose to do the surgery. Ask the vet how many he/she has done before and what % of the surgeries were successful. Entropion SX isn't to difficult if the vet knows exactly what they are doing, but it is extremely easy to screw up if they are not careful. They take to much skin off there is no putting it back, then you have a lifetime of dealing with the exact opposite problem, no tears at all causing dry eye and even more damage. Do your research and consult with an ophthalmologist if possible.


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

Olivia is getting her entropion surgery today! We dropped her off at the vet this morning. She had her blood work done first, and it looked good. Here are photos before we left for the vet. We will be waiting a month until spaying.
We have known the vet for years and are very comfortable with her performing the surgery.
Thanks everyone for the thoughts! I will post photos later today post surgery.

The vet mentioned that as she is going to be spayed later on, should there be any issues with the eye post surgery, if anymore skin would need to be taken off, they can do that during spay time- she did mention that it's better to undercorrect than overcorrect, so they will only be taking off as little as possible today.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh her eye looks terrible! Hope today's surgery is successful and your poor girl gets relief! Heal quickly little girl! Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

As many of you asked about cost, we do live in the middle of nowhere where the cost of living is extremely low.
The bloodwork is an additional $24, and post pain medication is around $20 I believe. 
I'll be calling the office at 2 for a status update. Thanks everyone for your thoughts!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poor little kiddo. Hope the surgery goes well and she mends quickly.

Hugs to all.

Viking Queen


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Ouch - glad the surgery is happening now, that eye looks painful. 
Healing thoughts and best wishes your way. Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

Picked her up! She is a little loopy and not loving the e collar.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Glad she's home safe and sound. I'll bet she sleeps off the anaesthesia. Hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

So very glad to hear that Olivia's surgery went well, I'm sure she was extremely uncomfortable from the looks of that eye!! I'm sure she will recover well and start feeling much better in the next couple days.

You did mention that she is being spayed in about a month, which would still make her very young at the time of spay. I'm sure you trust your vet as you say you have known her for years, but please do some additional research on spaying at such a young age. Talk to your breeder and get their opinion - many Standard breeders do not advocate a really early spay as you are planning. There are numerous articles out there, both pro and con, but many people now feel that the issues related to early spay/neuter as regards the development of bones and joints and other orthopedic issues in larger dogs outweigh the risk of certain kinds of cancer. If you are planning to spay so early because you are worried about your pup going through a heat, be aware that many Standards do not come into heat until they are well over a year, and even if your girl did come in heat before she was spayed (as did both of mine) it is not difficult to manage.

Here is a link to just one article, but please do your own research and consider the pros and cons carefully before you spay a 5 or 6 month old dog.

Spay Neuter And Joint Disease


----------



## OliviaNoodle (May 23, 2016)

Olivia is doing well! She is getting used to the cone, and now she blinks instead of winks! 

Thanks for the article, we will do some research into spaying.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Poor baby, her eye looks so uncomfortable. I do hope the surgery is successful and she has no more issues. (I am glad you decided to have it done now and you will put off spaying her until she is a little older.) Please keep us updated on how Olivia is doing!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

My Lexi had her eye done when we had her spayed at 10 months. Her weeping wasn't as bad as yours and with the lubricating drops, our vet was comfortable with waiting longer. Lexi's eye now droops slightly when she's been running around a lot. It's not perfect, but it doesn't droop to much that would cause any issues. I'd rather have a droopy eye than worry about problems with the rolling in can cause

Before










Now


----------

